# replacing 922 and 722k with Hopper and Joeys



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Currently have a 922 and 722k; have scheduled install for Hopper and 2 Joeys for this weekend.

CSR thought that the off-air tuner is the same model for both the Hopper and the current DVRs, but is sending one in case different. Even if they are the same, those I have are about 2 years old. Do the newer tuners have any better sensitivity?

I was planning to transfer some content to EHD from the 922 and load onto the Hopper, but she thought that the Hopper would reformat the drive. My understanding was that once an EHD was formatted by a DISH DVR, it could be used with any DISH DVR. Am certain that I have already done that when changing prior 722 for the 922, although lost a few recordings due to the initial problems with EHD functionality on the 922.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

The CSR was misinformed or uninformed.

The Hopper will not use the same off-air tuner as the ViP tuners; it will use a USB tuner to be named later.

The Hopper will not reformat an EHD that was used on any ViP receiver. It will use that EHD without disturbing its existing contents.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> The Hopper will not reformat an EHD that was used on *any ViP receiver*


For those who has 211/411/211k EHD - these EHD will not work for 813 [H2k] or 922 or 722 or 622.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I have not been particularly excited about this, but I started reviewing the posts and the lack of an Over The Air (OTA) tuner just killed it for me. So there will be a USB OTA tuner, but it isn't available yet. I assume no date has been given yet for the USB tuner then?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

soon, this year, perhaps promised Summer, who knows ?


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Jim148 said:


> Well, I have not been particularly excited about this, but I started reviewing the posts and the lack of an Over The Air (OTA) tuner just killed it for me. So there will be a USB OTA tuner, but it isn't available yet. I assume no date has been given yet for the USB tuner then?


Unless you're in an area without all four networks in HD, the Hopper records all four in prime time using only one of the three tuners.

That made OTA almost completely unnecessary in my case.

Dish's top priority is getting the software together so two Hoppers can link together. Their next priority is testing USB OTA products to recommend one for use with the Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We don't know their priorities ... Time will tell.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe Bernardi said:


> Unless you're in an area without all four networks in HD, the Hopper records all four in prime time using only one of the three tuners.


True... but there are lots of OTA sub-channels and PBS and the CW... Hopper is only going to record CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX.

Dish does have my PBS in HD, but not my CW in HD... and pretty much none of the other sub-channels... so I couldn't go Hopper/Joey until they add OTA support.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

I had hopper/3xjoey installed today. I was bummed no ota either. I went ahead and will simply feed external antenna to two of my 4 tvs and change source setting on that tv when I want to watch the local broadcast sub channels. I was able to leverage dish on the phone today to get them to throw in a sling module at no cost after complaining about just having purchased the OTA module for the 922 less than a year ago. Hopefully the usb antenna wont be too long and will work. 

billyfury hopper/joey early adopter, so far so good.


----------



## latempete (Jan 13, 2008)

Joe Bernardi said:


> Unless you're in an area without all four networks in HD, the Hopper records all four in prime time using only one of the three tuners.
> 
> That made OTA almost completely unnecessary in my case.


Not at all for me... Without OTA I have no PBS HD (or it's three sub-channels), CW HD, ION HD (ION is actually a local here), Antenna TV (local sub-channel) and Me TV (another local sub-channel). Eight total channels. So, for now at least, as much as I would love to replace my 722 with a Hopper setup it is a no-go until the OTA USB device is available.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have really been watching a lot of shows on MeTV and THiS since the EPG recently started including information for these local sub-channels in the MSP DMA.

So lack of an OTA tuner is a deal breaker for me.


----------

